# Bad Boy Buggy - Ambush



## Paid Up (Sep 27, 2014)

I am thinking about purchasing a Bad Boy Ambush.  Does anyone have one and can tell me the good and bad?  I have been told Bad Boy does not have a good reputation with customer service.  I like the thought of the Ambush so I never have to worry about batteries going dead.

Any comments?

Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it a gas powered cart?

If so, why not a side by side like a ranger or mule?  IMHO, they're much better built.

Only reason I'd buy a golf cart is to get one that is battery operated and quiet.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been looking at getting one also.I've been told that the 2015 has been upgraded over the 2014.They made some changes to the fuel injection system and the gas/electric switch.The Ambush should be hitting the dealers soon.


----------



## William McDaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

Dont know about the 2015, but I had a 2013 that was the worst cart I have ever owned. The electric/gas combo sucked me in too despite BB's bad reputation. I soon learned it was well deserved. Beware!


----------



## rstallings1979 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just purchased the 2014 Ambush and have tried it out over the last couple of weeks.  Here is my basic review (keep in mind I have not had time to really run into any obstacles with it just yet).

Pros: The torque is shockingly good in battery mode.  If you hit the pedal pretty good you will actually spin the tires on pavement. Gas mode seems like your normal ATV.  Plenty of power.  The noise of the engine is similar to the normal ranger or fourwheeler.  Keep in mind I have not had an incident of having to use 4x4 yet.  The storage areas are great.  There is actually room between the backseat and front seat to store plenty of items...small to medium size coolers/tools/etc.  Of course the back seat flips down allowing room to haul a deer or any other larger item on the back.  The range seems to be pretty good on the battery mode. I went about 2-3 miles and the charge was still between the half and 3/4 mark.   


Con:  The plastic ceiling which is an actual addition rattles in battery mode.  I will have to drill another hole and install an additional screw to keep the noise at a minimum.  The main rattle comes from the front portion of the ceiling cover and another screw should solve the problem.  

I purchased this strickly as a hunting/joy riding unit and probably would not recommend it as an actual work ATV.  There are better options out there if you are going to constantly drive around all day working.  It seems to be perfect for driving to and from the deer stand and for scouting purposes (driving to a particular spot and parking to scout around by foot).  Once the ceiling is tightened the stealth of the unit should be handy as well.


----------

